# Solved: Exchange 2010 Forward Unresolved Email's



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello, We have 2 similar domain's .i.e. @ourdomain.com & @ourdomain.local 1st on a 2008 SBS and the other on 2008 R2.

The problem is that if any user from @ourdomain.local sends an email to @ourdomain.com it gives error "Mailbox not Found" or something don't remember exactly.

Now before, I had made an entry in @ourdomain.local in accepted domain's as @ourdomain.com so may be this would have been the reason for mails not sending outside the network with @ourdomain.com

Now i have deleted that entry, restarted all the servers on the network to reflect changes. (Only 1 exchange server) Still i am unable to send emails outside. Other domain are good only @ourdomain.com doesn't go. 

Now I know a setting in Exchange 2007 to forward Unresolved mails to another IP. but i am unable to find that setting in exchange 2010. Can any one help?

Thanks


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Can you do an MX lookup from ourdomain.local for ourdomain.com?


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

This error was solved.
There was a DNS entry a previous admin made in ourdomain.local which point to itself as ourdomain.com

I deleted this entry from the network and restarted DNS. We have this working now.

Thanks for your help


----------

